

Where's purple? Or, how to plot colours properly on a computer screen - kurtosis
http://casa.colorado.edu/~ajsh/colour/rainbow.html

======
coderdude
Is this different from how the human mind "invents" the color magenta?

~~~
sp332
Yes, it's a different problem. Magenta requires at least two wavelengths of
light, no matter what. Purple, on the other hand can _either_ be red + blue
_or_ a single shorter-than-blue wavelength. Computer monitors only have the
option of showing purple as red + blue, because there is no "purple" subpixel
on a standard RGB display. This article is about how to mix the 3 RGB channels
to stimulate your chromophores to simulate the effects of a single-wavelength
color.

~~~
sp332
Edit: I meant "photoreceptors" not "chromophores".

